# Even a disc sander can bite



## wvoldguy (Mar 19, 2009)

As my first LJ post, I offer my own workshop faux pas. Night before last, I broke what I feel is the cardinal rule of shop safety: "When you start to think it can't happen to you, IT WILL!!" After all, the lowly disc sander is about as safe as it gets, and can't hurt you right? RIGHT??

The scene: a 12" disc running on my Shopsmith, with 80 grit paper, face sanding end-grain rings I had cut from Sycamore and Boxelder last summer. No scrap block hot glued to the back - just holding each piece against the disc with just enough pressure to sand without burning the wood. Then the unexpected - I lost my grip on a piece when it was grabbed by the disc, the wood went flying, and the end of my right middle finger jammed into the disc for about 1/2 a second. Man that hurt!!

I yanked my hand back to see blood pouring from the raw tip of my finger, and when I flipped off the motor, I noticed a ring of human tissue where my finger had touched the disc. Again, ouch!! I got the finger cleaned and patched, but it continued to bleed for about an hour, forcing me to change the dressing a few times. Two days later, it still oozes somewhat, and throbs like mad every time I get it wet.

Aside from not being able to play guitar for a couple of weeks, my hand will be fine, but I'm looking at this as an important lesson. I'd much rather learn from a goof with a disc sander than a band saw, jointer, router, table saw or…(you get my drift). A guy that lives not far from me recently amputated one hand at the wrist with a compound miter saw! I know I'll be much more vigilant from now on.

Tony


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

80 grit ?eeeeewwwww ! I can't even imagine that, but I'm glad to here that you're ok and the prognosis is good.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ouch…

did you have to redo it with 220 grit…. 400 grit…. 1000 grit to remove the swirl marks off your finger?

live and learn - luckily - this lesson was 'somewhat' cheap - could have been much more bodily expensive as you mentioned.

I am curious how do you amputate your hand at the wrist on a CMS? I mean, you'd have to REALLY be out of focus to have it that severe wouldnt you?


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

The best advice I ever saw for shop safety was "Think about what your hands would do if the wood suddenly disappeared".

This kinda shows you how important that is, this is more than a cut, you whittled flesh away.

I got bit by a stationary belt sander, not nearly that bad and it HURT. Can't imagine how bad yours felt.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I often sand fairly small parts on the belt of my 4×36 belt/disc sander. I can certainly attest to the fact that dragging a knuckle or fingertip on an 80 grit belt is an excruciating, if not life-threatening experience!

I'd give it more like a month before that fingertip is ready for the frets.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Ouch! Thanks for the head's up on this. We all need to stay on our toes.

And Purplev, LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, and WELCOME TO LJ'S! Hang around a while, we grow on you.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I once had a fairly large skin area that would not heal. Not deep, just about 1 square inch and 3-4 layers of skin. Not a lot of blood but a lot of ooze.
Finally put black pepper on it and the blood coagulated as I watched.
Healed up in 3 days.
Just a suggestion.

Lee


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

DANG!!!! Welcome…...DANG!!!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

That happen to me about 3 months ago on the knuckle of the middle finger. Just took off about 1/4" of skin and it is still tender. Lee, sounds like I should of used the black pepper.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to read your pain and hope it goes away soon !!!!!!

I think the bottom line is…................if you play at this stuff long enough, sooner or late your going to bleed.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Just when you think you're quick , the machine is always quicker !

Happy healing and welcome to LJs…we all sympathize with you and your pain…..80 grit ….OwwwwwwDAMN !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

REaching in ceilings, i bleed every day, but just scratches ) One reason it might have bled so long is CHANGING the dressing. When they get full of blood, add to it, do not change.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

OUCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE…........................Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Toughen up buddy, it,s just sand paper! Makes your eyes water though doesn,t it! Especially when you have a hot shower later on.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry dude for the bad luck. I've seen in numerous jigs and shortcut manuals, a good way to do what you were doing is to use a wood clamp to hold the piece. It keeps the fingers away from the sandpaper and this can be used in a lot of other applications think, drill press, hand drill, jig saw etc. Hope that helps save some more flesh.


----------



## wvoldguy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words of welcome everyone. Woodworking is one of several passions I have…I also like oil painting, pyrography, and hiking. I'd have time for all the things I enjoy if I didn't need to work or sleep! As for the injury, I'm just telling people I was doing an audition for MythBusters…you know, investigating if criminals really do sand away their fingerprints. 

PurpLev - Good one! I'll keep the swirl marks, though. As for the amputation, the guy somehow got his sleeve caught in the CMS. I'd still think he would have released the trigger when that happened, but when things in a shop go wrong, they go wrong fast!

Charlie - Fortunately, the wound is not on my fretting hand. It will still be a while before I can hold a pick without the finger throbbing.

Lee - Black pepper, huh? Not sure I'm brave enough to try that.

Mike - I'll certainly look into some better ways of holding small pieces of wood while sanding.


----------

